# handheld gps



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

i need to buy a handheld gps this year. i want to watch my speed trolling and mark some spots on lakes i fish. dont even know where to begin when looking anybody have a favorite they like to use


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a Garmin Etrex and it works well for me. I think I like it as well or better than the GPS on my HDS units


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

if you have a smartphone i reccomend just buying the navionics app for 10$


----------



## MrPike16 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have an Etrex also, good little unit for the money and has been much better on batteries than others I have had. Don't have anything to compare to other than different handhelds.


----------

